# How fast do L.Parahybana/OBT grow?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Right well I think I spelt that right, I usually get it wrong when it try and do it from memory and not use google.:lol2:

Anyway I'm thinking of getting a Brazilian Salmon Pink and I was wondering if I get one that has a rough 3 inch leg span, so juvie I guess, how long would i expect to wait until it's an adult and roughly how many moults would it go through? I've heard they are really greedy T's and will eat nearly every day if you actually let them, but you shouldn't since they'll eat too much if they get the chance. Then also it said their fast growers, but didn't give a timescale.

Also same question questions as above but for an OBT if i got a juvie or grown on sling. Basically from sling to adult, how long does it take roughly?

thanks for any help, Joe:2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

both have a fast growth rate. parahybana can reach 6inches in a year and murinus [ i have found ] have become mature within 2 years


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Graz said:


> both have a fast growth rate. parahybana can reach 6inches in a year and murinus [ i have found ] have become mature within 2 years


Is the 6 inches in a year from a sling or from my examples of one which is already 3inches?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> Is the 6 inches in a year from a sling or from my examples of one which is already 3inches?


From a sling. If this is your first T then I say don't get either. L paras are very big and can show a nasty streak, and OBT's are a big no-no. They are VERY nasty and WILL bite you in a second if they get the chance. They are are for advanced keepers.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> From a sling. If this is your first T then I say don't get either. L paras are very big and can show a nasty streak, and OBT's are a big no-no. They are VERY nasty and WILL bite you in a second if they get the chance. They are are for advanced keepers.


second T but to be honest I don't always follow those guide lines of "x many years experience".

I mean I know they will be lightning fast I've seen videos but 20 years of keeping docile T's isn't going to prepare you for an aggressive one. Right now I just have a GBB.

I've worked out how to safely transfer them when I get them and Have bought enclosures big enough for them for life So I wont have to kep rehoming as well as cleaning them out. When I do I'm going to get a few people to help me out so if by chance it lets out there's more chance we can corner it.

I think if you do the research, ask questions and have respect for them then it's all you can do. Same with centipedes.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> second T but to be honest I don't always follow those guide lines of "x many years experience".
> 
> I mean I know they will be lightning fast I've seen videos but 20 years of keeping docile T's isn't going to prepare you for an aggressive one. Right now I just have a GBB.
> 
> ...


I dont agree. You could keep dozens of G. roseas for 40yrs, but an OBT is is 100% different. You say you know the speed due to videos, but a video shows nothing what its like in real life. I have kept T's and DWA true spiders for years and these as well as the haplos are one of the fastest to deal with. They are nothing like pedes, and no matter how long you keep docile species; it wont help. Also, you must be gettinga large one to say that you will never need to rehome it, so why ask the growth rate?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> I dont agree. You could keep dozens of G. roseas for 40yrs, but an OBT is is 100% different. You say you know the speed due to videos, but a video shows nothing what its like in real life. I have kept T's and DWA true spiders for years and these as well as the haplos are one of the fastest to deal with. They are nothing like pedes, and no matter how long you keep docile species; it wont help. Also, you must be gettinga large one to say that you will never need to rehome it, so why ask the growth rate?


No I mean the same, saying that years of docile T's wont prepare you for a fast agressive one.

The growth rate was out of interest. It is a large juvie but not fully grown so it was out of interest.

How would you suggest I step up to a P.murinus then? 

Then what about the Salmon pink are you saying that's too aggressive too?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> No I mean the same, saying that years of docile T's wont prepare you for a fast agressive one.
> 
> The growth rate was out of interest. It is a large juvie but not fully grown so it was out of interest.
> 
> ...


Salmon pinks aint that bad if you start with a sling, but a P. murinus needs to be built up to. Start getting more T's and you will realise when your ready. Just be sure first


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Common names I know.

My first three T's were

1) Orange Baboon

2) Thai Black

3) Cobalt Blue

Figured out okay for me.

: victory:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> Common names I know.
> 
> My first three T's were
> 
> ...


Oy you, you should know better and should be showing an example. :whip: hehehe


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Well man, Chile Rose's are for poofs.

:lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Well man, Chile Rose's are for poofs.
> 
> :lol2:


So why didn't you get one ? :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Har har, I walked into that.

Emperor scorps are for trannies.

FACT.


----------



## jamie thomson (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a L.parahybanna which is an sling and ave been told that there gr8 to keep so a dont see why not.a was after a goliath but got told that a l.parahybanna would be alot better. u gotta get experence sum way. get urself a couple of avics 1st lol there quite fast when they wanna be and aint aggressive


----------

